# am i to old



## evil (Jul 7, 2008)

my son just started muay thai.i was thinking to take lessons with him. im 39 and in pretty good shape.think im to old .


----------



## Logan (Jul 7, 2008)

Ian Mckellan, who is 68 or so, has started taking Muay Thai lessons. Age should not be an excuse for bettering yourself.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 7, 2008)

Give it a try and see if it is for you.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 7, 2008)

At 39 your still a child to some I have seen start at a much, much older age


----------



## MJS (Jul 7, 2008)

You're never too old! Give it a shot! 

Mike


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 7, 2008)

You're not too old at all.  

At the dojo, we have a lady who started when she was in her mid 40's, and she passed her shodan exam late last year.  What started out as her training because her kids were in the program, ended up being a benefit for everyone, since she serves as a great source of inspiration to the others.  

One of our instructors here started when he was 71 years old.  He trained hard, and is still training to this date, as well as filling in as an instructor as needed, at the young age of 77.  Never understimate him, since he has fantastic timing with his punches, and knows how to read people like so many books.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jul 7, 2008)

Get in there!:whip1:


----------



## Drac (Jul 7, 2008)

You are *NEVER* to old...I didn't start formal training until my early 30's..I got serious in my 40's and the desire to learn has not stopped yet..Embrace your training and keep us posted...


----------



## jkembry (Jul 7, 2008)

You're never too old.  I started out at 49...and never felt better in my life.


----------



## Ninjamom (Jul 7, 2008)

Puh-LEASE!!!!!

Father Time is parked in my driveway, the AARP has my number on speed-dial ready to pounce in another two years, and if you don't start training NOW I might just have to come down there! :wink:

Don't you DARE worry about 'being too old' - training (regular physical activity, weight-bearing exercises, aerobic health, social interaction with others, setting and achieving goals) is one thing that will help keep you young.

Two years ago at our dojang, we had a student pass his first black belt test - at 72 years of age.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 7, 2008)

Well since it appears evil's account is suspended an answer would be a waste of time but what the heck, no you're not to old


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 7, 2008)

You are not too old.  It is never too late to either get healthier, or to learn something. And, even at your age, you can learn to use the shift key.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 7, 2008)

You are never too old to start... but you won't get any younger worrying about it, either!  Enjoy - and especially enjoy sharing this with your son.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 7, 2008)

Despite the OP being suspended, I just wanted to say "Great responses" to everyone :rei:.

Anyone who sees this thread will definitely take away the right message.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 7, 2008)

Listen Kiddo what everyone else said... I agree wholeheartedly. 

Besides you really *DON'T* want Ninjamom to come down there. So be a Nike commercial and just do it!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 7, 2008)

Will you be any younger next year?  Or next week?

So why not give it a shot today?


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 7, 2008)

you are never too old to exercise. you are never too old to learn. You are most certainly never too old to have fun.

martial arts practice is all these things and more.

just do it


PS
how does someone's account get suspended after one post and less than 24 hours....


----------



## Lisa (Jul 7, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> PS
> how does someone's account get suspended after one post and less than 24 hours....



Sometimes people's accounts get suspended because they fail to fill out the appropriate information for membership.

Now back to the original question of the thread.  I think the consensus here thus far is you are never too old.


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 7, 2008)

Like everyone says.  You are not too old.  So stop making excuses and get your butt in the gym and start training.      That's an order !!    I wish you the best of luck in your training. Go get em !!!


----------



## LanJie (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that you are afraid of Muay Thai because of the training that professional fighters do in Thailand.  I doubt it is that intense.  If you are concerned ask your son's instructor.

I am sure you can do it and it will be something great to share with your son.  If you like it maybe you can get your wife to eventually train too.

Good luck.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Brian S (Jul 8, 2008)

evil said:


> my son just started muay thai.i was thinking to take lessons with him. im 39 and in pretty good shape.think im to old .


 

 Absolutely not!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 11, 2008)

No, you're not too old!
In my school back home, I had the pleasure of teaching a gentleman who began his training at the age of 65 or so. We didn't go easy on him, and he didn't want us to. This man went to and entered tournaments, both kata and point sparring, and not often in senior divisions. THis isn't to say that I think going to tournaments really means much, but that this man went out and did things and wans't afraid to try anything.
He earned his black belt, and I mean he EARNED it, and began to help teach others.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 13, 2008)

I started at 49 and it's the best thing I have ever done for myself for many reasons:   I benefit physically, mentally, and spiritually.  I have something else in common with my daughter.  It's fun striving together.

About the physical part.  The key is to push yourself yet pace yourself; don't try to keep up with the higher belts.  You gain stamina and strength over time.  I have more stamina than some of the teen boys/girls starting out.  They can't keep up with me during one-on-one kicking.  Last year, after only 5 months of training, I entered a competition and sparred against women younger than myself.  In fact, one was 24.  I placed second. (Boy, was I surprised, lol.)  At 50 you may be slower but you can be more wily   Of course, if you want to, you can gain speed by practicing.

Learning wrist grips, forms, and one-step sparring combinations can be overwhelming.  But that's great for the mind, builds new pathways in the brain.

Not enough can be said about weight-bearing exercise for keeping your bones strong.  Not enough can be said regards intense exercise for lowering LDL cholesterol and raising HDL cholesterol.  Not enough can be said about losing dangerous intraabdominal bodyfat.  

I plan to be doing this forever.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Sep 20, 2008)

don't wait,just do it! oh,and don't forget your attitude towards your approach,it is of the utmost importance! If you think negatively the resultant will be the same, no kidding.Trust me there are times I don't even want to get out of bed to go to work,especially on Mondays.If you do it,do it for someone other than yourself,you will see immediate results.I'm sure that Kid will totally dig what you are doing.Set the example, the rest will follow.....two cents...


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

You will always wish you had started earlier, I know I do, and I am only 22. Dont be afraid of being too old. Try it out, whats the worst that can happen


----------



## kaizasosei (Sep 21, 2008)

no.  checkout the clip fromt the other day with the 83yearold lady that beats on a mugger.

aside from that though, it's not only about fighting and danger.  all the fitness and stretching is quite health oriented. i say go for it.


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 21, 2008)

Too late to start is when they plant you in the ground! Get in there and enjoy and trust what your body is telling you. Take it easy at firs! :highfive:


----------

